# GIAC Software is here for the 2008's!!!



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2007)

GIAC is proud to introduce performance software for the 2008 Rabbit® and Jetta® models equipped with the 170hp 2.5L inline five cylinder. Horsepower increases 7 peak hp and peak torque increases 10 ft/lbs at the crank on 91 octane. Customers using 93 octane will likely gain up to 12 hp and a couple more foot pounds of torque due to the limitations of 91 octane and different emissions equipment found on California vehicles. In addition to the performance gains, throttle response has been increased and the engine braking lag found in the oem software has been removed as well. Engine redline on manual transmission equipped cars has been raised from 6300 to 6500 rpms and the speed limiter has been removed on all models. We are the first tuner we know of to offer full software switching for the 2008 2.5L VW engines. No soldering, no hassles. This is a full OBD2 port software flash installation, completely reversible and 100% dealer scan tool compatible. The dealer can flash over it with no issues and your software can be reflashed.
As with many of our switching products the program options are as follows:
* 91-93 Octane Performance (must be purchased)
* 100 Octane Performance
* Valet Mode
* Stock Mode (87 octane compatible)
* Kill Mode
A “Privacy Firewall” option is also available. This security feature links your handheld switcher to your vehicle via a programmed password so that only your switcher can change your programs. All programs must be switched with the GIAC Handheld Flashloader or with the downloadable Flashloader located on our website.
*NOTE* Please check our website for ECU compatibility.
MSRP: $395.00
100 OCT MSRP: $100.00
VALET MSRP: $50.00
STOCK MSRP: $50.00
KILL MSRP: $50.00
Privacy Firewall: $100.00 
















*Here is a shot of the test car courtesy of Vortex forum member Stutz *
Thank you for letting us perform the testing on your car!http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PatrickVas (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: GIAC Software is here for the 2008's!!! ([email protected])*

is this available at the usual GIAC dealers starting now?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: GIAC Software is here for the 2008's!!! (PatrickVas)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PatrickVas* »_is this available at the usual GIAC dealers starting now?
















Indeed it is. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PatrickVas (Aug 23, 2007)

great! thanks alot you guys are the best http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rabbot (Aug 21, 2007)

*Re: GIAC Software is here for the 2008's!!! ([email protected])*

So with 93 octane in a non-cali-spec car you could be looking at 160hp/170tq+ to the ground with just ECU flash and intake?
That's pretty impressive, to get numbers at the wheel so close to the stock crank ratings. Awesome work GIAC!


----------



## Stutz (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: (PatrickVas)*

I drove my chipwitch mcbunny again today, cruising in the swervy mountains where I used to crash motorcycles, love it,love it, love it...I also like the "kill" mode, extra security is always welcome.


----------



## Geeb (Jun 7, 2007)

Does the "stock" mode then make the software undetectable to the dealership tools?


----------



## rangerbrown (Jul 12, 2007)

damn how many people have the same wheels i do?


----------



## Stutz (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: (rangerbrown)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rangerbrown* »_damn how many people have the same wheels i do?



I recently changed mine if that makes you feel better.


----------



## rangerbrown (Jul 12, 2007)

lol JK but jsut glad i got them on sale at 99$ for the 18" at tire rack
need to get some new ones tho these are starting to lose the look i want


----------



## doslinux (Sep 11, 2006)

Will shifting to Sport mode after getting flash still change the way the car shifts?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: (doslinux)*


_Quote, originally posted by *doslinux* »_Will shifting to Sport mode after getting flash still change the way the car shifts?


are you referring to manual shifting for a tiptronic car? The car will function perfectly fine in that mode.
I have not driven a tiptronic version, so my apologies if this is not what you are talking about.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: (doslinux)*


_Quote, originally posted by *doslinux* »_Will shifting to Sport mode after getting flash still change the way the car shifts?


Yes, this is only an engine reflash, it does not change the transmission's shifting


----------



## studio19sound (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

ohhhhh, i soooo wish GIAC offered a tip-chip for the 6spd!
tipchip + ECU chip = http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
ohhhh wells.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for the 08' love though.


----------



## oldschool86045 (Mar 22, 2005)

whats a tip chip?


----------



## studio19sound (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (oldschool86045)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oldschool86045* »_whats a tip chip?

"The Tip chip reprograms the transmission to reduce the time between lever movement and the transmission’s actual shift, so that the quickly spooling engine doesn’t outrun the tranny when the throttle is mashed open."
Good Article on it.
It was made by GIAC for the B5 Passats and Audi's with Tiptronic. Simply-- crisper shifts with less lag.
They stopped making it tho--something about the person that programmed it left...or something.


_Modified by studio19sound at 7:25 PM 1-31-2008_


----------



## doslinux (Sep 11, 2006)

Just to clarify my original question; what I meant is ...
Since the car will perform better with a flash. If I put the car in "S" instead of "D" will I still notice an improvement in performance like I do stock.
But I figured putting the auto into S only changed the way the car shifted not the fuel or timing etc.
So the only way to improve shifting would be "tip chip" like the above post mention.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: (studio19sound)*


_Quote, originally posted by *studio19sound* »_
"The Tip chip reprograms the transmission to reduce the time between lever movement and the transmission’s actual shift, so that the quickly spooling engine doesn’t outrun the tranny when the throttle is mashed open."
Good Article on it.
It was made by GIAC for the B5 Passats and Audi's with Tiptronic. Simply-- crisper shifts with less lag.
They stopped making it tho--something about the person that programmed it left...or something.

_Modified by studio19sound at 7:25 PM 1-31-2008_

The newer transmissions simply use different ECUs that we have not done software for yet. It is possible that we will do more tip chips eventually. I would not know what vehicles we would do them for at this time.


----------



## okashira (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I can think of a number of improvements that could be made to the 6-spd programming.


----------



## okashira (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Are there any changes to the tune @ idle?


----------



## Maestor_Shake (May 10, 2004)

*Re: (okashira)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to GIAC chips. They definitely know what they're doing, love mine.


----------



## Lt. Crash (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: (Geeb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Geeb* »_Does the "stock" mode then make the software undetectable to the dealership tools?

x2 I would also like to know


----------



## volare (Jun 25, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Austin...just a few questions:
Obviously the curves for the '07 and '08 are quite different. It seems that VW must have refined the engine significantly in the '08 because it's so smooth compared to the '07. Did you find any other big improvements in the '08 engine? 
Also, do you feel like the '08 is more restrained and civilized as opposed to the '07?
Finally, and I hope not to cause any problems here, but talking real (not advertised) HP and torque...it seems to me that both engines are maxxing out at about the same place...(150 HP and 170 torque)...is that right?
'07


----------



## H3LVTCA (Oct 27, 2004)

Is this software for both manual and automatic 2008 models?


----------



## kaptinkangaru (Aug 17, 2006)

what's being done about people with 06's and 07's who still have to deal with the throttle lag that's present in your programming?


----------



## doslinux (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: (SLiMeX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SLiMeX* »_Is this software for both manual and automatic 2008 models?

X2 I'm pretty sure it works the same for both, but I would like GIAC to reconfirm.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: (kaptinkangaru)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kaptinkangaru* »_what's being done about people with 06's and 07's who still have to deal with the throttle lag that's present in your programming?

All 2.5L software is being updated to account for the throttle lag change.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: (SLiMeX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SLiMeX* »_Is this software for both manual and automatic 2008 models?

Yes it is available for both Automatic and Manual. Automatics will have the stock rev limiter (transmission control module limited), but the speed limiter IS removed.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: (volare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *volare* »_Austin...just a few questions:
Obviously the curves for the '07 and '08 are quite different. It seems that VW must have refined the engine significantly in the '08 because it's so smooth compared to the '07. Did you find any other big improvements in the '08 engine? 
Also, do you feel like the '08 is more restrained and civilized as opposed to the '07?
Finally, and I hope not to cause any problems here, but talking real (not advertised) HP and torque...it seems to me that both engines are maxxing out at about the same place...(150 HP and 170 torque)...is that right?


Comparing the direct curves would be a bit unscientific. The testing was done in completely different climates and each car was in a different state of break in. For reference, the 2007 had over 10,000 miles when we brought it in for testing. Whereas Stutz' 2008 had a bit over 2000 miles and was likely not fully broken in yet. The power from his car should go up more than it already has when as the car is driven more. As you noted, there are some hardware changes in the car but no real surprises to note. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Slilock (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: GIAC Software is here for the 2008's!!! ([email protected])*

Have any dealers in Washington/Oregon with the new chip?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: GIAC Software is here for the 2008's!!! (Slilock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Slilock* »_Have any dealers in Washington/Oregon with the new chip?

In Washington:
Cantrell Motorsports in Kirkland
Max RPM Motorsports in Bremerton
Harmony Motoworks in Bellingham
In Oregon:
Matrix Integrated in Portland
H-M Motorsports in Beaverton
Techtonics Tuning in Sheridan


----------



## TXBDan (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: GIAC Software is here for the 2008's!!! ([email protected])*


_Quote »_
and the engine braking lag found in the oem software has been removed as well


Thats fantastic you guys fixed that. It bothers me a lot.
So the dyno shown in the original post is on 91oct? Have any dynos for 93oct?
Thats not bad power. Quite tempting


----------



## wilytech (Feb 23, 2008)

I tried to make an appointment but the local (1+hrs away) didn't contact me back..boo. Trying again this week.


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: (Geeb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Geeb* »_Does the "stock" mode then make the software undetectable to the dealership tools?

x3.....I also wanna know


----------



## mk4chris (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: (Cherb32)*

x4


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

*Re: (mk4chris)*

does the u-select software hosted on your website work with the '08 models as well?
this would seal the deal if i could change from stock to pump with my thinkpad.


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: (DriveVW4Life)*

apparently this question cant be answered. So im gonna go with a "no" as an answer...unless you flash it back to stock once you get it serviced


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: (DriveVW4Life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DriveVW4Life* »_does the u-select software hosted on your website work with the '08 models as well?
this would seal the deal if i could change from stock to pump with my thinkpad.

Certainly does!


----------



## Erik04gti (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

any chance there will be any updated software for the 07's and eliminating the rev hang, and getting some more power out of this thing....


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: (Erik04gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Erik04gti* »_any chance there will be any updated software for the 07's and eliminating the rev hang, and getting some more power out of this thing....









I dont think anyone can touch our 2007 offerings as it is.








We have a tester with an updated file giving us feedback on the earlier software versions as we speak. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Erik04gti (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

im just curious if you can get rid of the throttle lag completly, and the deceleration lag as well... i have no complaints about power, but there's always some hidden somewhere


----------



## sl33pyb (Jan 15, 2007)

x5


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: (Erik04gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Erik04gti* »_im just curious if you can get rid of the throttle lag completly, and the deceleration lag as well... i have no complaints about power, but there's always some hidden somewhere

That is precisely what we have done on the 2008's. We are now working on transitioning the same features to the 2007's and earlier. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Slilock (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I would buy it just to get rid of the ****ty lag. The Rabbit has like the most neutral feeling clutch pedal to begin with coupled with a drive by wire system. Ugh.


----------



## Erik04gti (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

sweet, definetly keep us updated on that http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwgtipowr (Aug 26, 2002)

*Re: (Geeb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Geeb* »_Does the "stock" mode then make the software undetectable to the dealership tools?

x6
Why won't you guys answer this?
If you don't know, just let us know. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: (vwgtipowr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwgtipowr* »_
x6
Why won't you guys answer this?
If you don't know, just let us know. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

x7
I think they really dont know and dont want to give a wrong answer that would make a lot of returns happen
Its something that needs to be tested or thought about since A LOT of us are still under warranty


----------



## vwgtipowr (Aug 26, 2002)

*Re: (Cherb32)*

Seems most of the stuff I have read make it sound like it voids your warranty. I have a read a few threads where people have had serious issues and the dealer would not warranty them because of a chip.
I think I will hold off until my warranty is up


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: (vwgtipowr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwgtipowr* »_Seems most of the stuff I have read make it sound like it voids your warranty. I have a read a few threads where people have had serious issues and the dealer would not warranty them because of a chip.
I think I will hold off until my warranty is up









I second that motion http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Id rather have the dealer fix something that goes wrong rather than not fix it cause I wanted a few extra HP


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: (vwgtipowr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwgtipowr* »_Seems most of the stuff I have read make it sound like it voids your warranty. I have a read a few threads where people have had serious issues and the dealer would not warranty them because of a chip.
I think I will hold off until my warranty is up









It is not automatic, where you get a chip and your warranty is instantly voided. But rather, a case by case basis situation. We have many users that go into the dealers for service with software installed and do not have any issues. Our software can be scanned with dealer tools and flashed over without any issues. We have found that the potential warranty issues are more pertinent with the forced induced cars.


----------

